# New To Outbackers!!



## gator_back (Feb 7, 2007)

New members, long time users of the site. My wife and I have a recently purchased 26RS and it is a nice upgrade from our 21' Trail-Lite (the kids think its a hotel on wheels). We love all of the news, ideas and design modifications available - what a great resource!

Go Gators!!


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Welcome gator back to the best forum on the web!

I assume you are a fellow Floridian. Where are you located?

Tell us about yourself!

Post often, ask questions. We are a friendly bunch.

Dan


----------



## gator_back (Feb 7, 2007)

Thanks! We (my wife and 2 daughters) are all Floridians. We call Orange Park (south of Jacksonville) home and currently live in Melbourne.

We camp as much as possible. love the State Parks. The girls are 9 and 6, I'm an electrical engineer, my wife is the scheduler, chief navigational assistant, house wife, taxi driver, etc., etc,... We are constantly on of the move and and 9 out of 10 time, have the camper in tow.

I could ramble, but I new to "forums" in general. I really enjoy the camping life and the people that we have met. We are looking forward to sharing some stories as well as reading them.

Phil


----------



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

Welcome Gator_back, glad to have ya on the best website the www has to offer. You'll never meet a better crew.

Happy Camping
Dave


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

gator_back said:


> Thanks! We (my wife and 2 daughters) are all Floridians. We call Orange Park (south of Jacksonville) home and currently live in Melbourne.
> 
> Phil


Well, howdy neighbor!

We live in Palm Bay! 'Bout as close to Melbourne (FL) as you can get.

Where did you buy your 26RS?

Dan


----------



## gator_back (Feb 7, 2007)

we got a great deal from Sun Coast - it was used (maybe once) but we couldn't tell with the exception of some surface rust... the usual.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Welcome gator_back to the friendliest forum on the internet. We are glad to have another Southeasterner with us. If you get a chance, join us at some of our rallies. Be sure to check out our summer rally at Topsail Hill State Park in Destin. Again welcome and good to have you.

Leon


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi gator back
















to Outbackers! 

Congratulations on your new 26rs! May you and your family make many happy camping memories together









Enjoy!
Dawn


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

gator_back said:


> we got a great deal from Sun Coast - it was used (maybe once) but we couldn't tell with the exception of some surface rust... the usual.


We bought our 21RS from Sun Coast in Cocoa also. They treated us very well, and I have not had one problem with my Outback. (knock wood).

As Leon (Crawfish) has already stated, check out the rallys planned for this year. The Southeastern Outbackers 2007 Summer Rally is set for June 9-16 but the campground now has limited availability. You can check here for any open reservations, or maybe even call the campground at(850)267-0299.

Looking forward to meeting you and your family!

Dan


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome_gator back to the Outback Family
Congrats on choosen the 26RS








I have an uncle that lives in Melbourne









Don


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome to the friendliest cult, I mean group on the Internet.

Steve


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Congrats on the new Outback and welcome.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Welcome to the family Gator back, I look forward to your posts.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Let me add a fresh Texas welcome to y'all, too!

Enjoy your new Outback and this site.

Mark


----------



## Darj (Oct 10, 2004)

Welcome









Happy camping


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Welcome gator back








Hope you enjoy all the new found room of your 26rs! We traded from a 21' Trail-Lite into our first Outback too. Night and day difference, isn't it!


----------



## watervalleykampers (Jan 16, 2007)

Welcome







congrats on the new Outback! And may I add that the 26RS was an excellent choice!!

Enjoy!


----------



## STBNCBN (Feb 7, 2007)

gator_back said:


> Thanks! We (my wife and 2 daughters) are all Floridians. We call Orange Park (south of Jacksonville) home and currently live in Melbourne.
> 
> We camp as much as possible. love the State Parks. The girls are 9 and 6, I'm an electrical engineer, my wife is the scheduler, chief navigational assistant, house wife, taxi driver, etc., etc,... We are constantly on of the move and and 9 out of 10 time, have the camper in tow.
> 
> ...


Welocme from a fellow Outbacker with an EE. What type of EE do you practice? I am limited to power.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

gator_back said:


> My wife and I have a recently purchased 26RS


Welcome to Outbackers and welcome to another 26RS owner!

Ed


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations. Glad you finally piped up. Welcome aboard.







You and the kids will love it.
Scott


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## gator_back (Feb 7, 2007)

STBNCBN said:


> Thanks! We (my wife and 2 daughters) are all Floridians. We call Orange Park (south of Jacksonville) home and currently live in Melbourne.
> 
> We camp as much as possible. love the State Parks. The girls are 9 and 6, I'm an electrical engineer, my wife is the scheduler, chief navigational assistant, house wife, taxi driver, etc., etc,... We are constantly on of the move and and 9 out of 10 time, have the camper in tow.
> 
> ...


Welocme from a fellow Outbacker with an EE. What type of EE do you practice? I am limited to power.
[/quote]

I'm a little bit of them all - I do a great deal of digital and rf stuff, circuit board design. I have developed some type of mechanical desire of late and do a great deal of packaging and modeling using proE.


----------

